# GE aircraft generator



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey can someone tell me the Spline shaft deminsions for these old Aircraft generators?

Especially how many splines are on the shaft? 
Does anyone know of a good love-joy coupler that will fit these shafts?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

What are you building that will use the Starter/Generator? 

Quick check. 16 Tooth 7/8" shaft


----------



## reubenT (Jun 17, 2009)

I have made em work by setting the motor on a lathe, run it with a battery, and turn the shaft down to fit the closest size lovejoy. Takes a carbide bit or tool post grinder to cut the hard shaft metal.


----------



## adeyo (Jun 6, 2012)

reubenT said:


> I have made em work....


Made them work for what? I have one of these aircraft ac/dc generators. I am curious as to how i can use it


----------



## reubenT (Jun 17, 2009)

low voltage high current EV drive. Like a forklift motor. But I think the aircraft generators are rated 24V forklift is commonly 36-48V The aircraft gens will probably be fine on 36 or 48 with a controller. Have to ask someone who's tried it. I've just messed with forklift motors that had spline shaft.
Not near as peppy as the high voltage stuff but it works.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

They are good for light weight fiberglass bodied VW dune buggies. If you use straight contractors as your speed control and use the clutch to smooth out the jolt you could do a pretty nice little zipper for around town and some freeway driving. You do need to retain the clutch. Modern controllers will work if you jumper the field. They are not your normal sepex motors. They make excellent generators and will produce low voltage high current power. Take that and dump it into an inductor and control that with a computer and you can increase the voltage and reduce the amperage and use that voltage for charging your pack. You do however need a way to limit the voltage and current. We will be utilizing one in our current build. We will utilize a bank of solar panel off grid batteries as well as the generator and as well as normal socket outlet. Like 240 and limit it to pack voltage. 

Pete 

I have a 3.5 hp honda 4 stroke engine to drive the generator. I do not yet know the output in volts or amps. Soon.


----------



## adeyo (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, learning a lot. Thank you guys


----------



## adeyo (Jun 6, 2012)

Just revisiting this page...can anyone post the basic steps to use my ac/dc generator as an electric motor for a very light weight vehicle (possibly motorcycle), as stated above???


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

PM Sent to your inbox


----------



## adeyo (Jun 6, 2012)

My generator is an oil cooled one. Does this make it more difficult to use...our more complicated? (For a small ev, go Kart or motorcycle?)

Can anyone familiar with this type of generator explain in a few steps the process of wiring this up as a DC motor for a small ev?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

It looks like a dual post rather than 4. So it may be connected internally. Take a 12 volt battery and connect up to the two large terminals on the motor and see what it does? Can you take the cover off to have a look at the commutator and get some photos. This is nothing like I have. Mine is larger.

Go to youtube and look up gottdi and onegreenev. You will find my videos and you will see a few with the Starter Generator.


----------



## adeyo (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks. I'll try it. I'll check it those videos too. Maybe I'll use this for a go kart. With it being rated 28 volts on the outside plate, What would be a good Voltage to run it at as a go cart?


----------

